# www.challengeyour.com



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi

So today I got talking to a chap from 'challengeyour.com'. They reckon to claim back miss sold PPI and credit card charges. I wondered if, before I sign up, anyone from here had used them, any experiences of this?

It says 'no win, no fee' so naturally I'm dubious! There is of course a fee, 25% + VAT.

I'm not sure what to do, can't be faffed with claiming by myself so don't mind paying the fee, just really can't afford to pay _anything_ out right now so don't need legging up!

Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

They have put '' no win no fee '' yet, they want 25%? i assume that has to be from any potential winnings. If they win your case they should recoup their costs from the losing party. If you think you could be entitled, i would go direct to your bank with some good advice, and speak to the manager personally. Personally, i would steer well clear. I don't think it's worth the hassle long term, unless you are talking about tens of thousands. I had ppi on a loan a while back, and i am big enough and ugly enough to take the consequenses. I signed the forms. I would just man up and move on mate.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

it takes one letter m8 ! I have done it all myself thus far. There is a template on moneysaving expert so you fill in like 3 lines and post off recorded delivery. You will be paying a company potentially hundreds of pounds for doing just that.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

gm8 said:


> it takes one letter m8 ! I have done it all myself thus far. There is a template on moneysaving expert so you fill in like 3 lines and post off recorded delivery. You will be paying a company potentially hundreds of pounds for doing just that.


What this guy said!

I havent done it myself, but two people at work have. Said its super easy, just a few letters back and forth and job done. And you get to keep ALL the 'winnings'

25% is quite alot when you think about it.


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> and i am big enough and ugly enough to take the consequenses. I signed the forms. I would just man up and move on mate.


Yup, deffo know what you mean and TBH, that's what I've been doing till now. I got chatting to the guy via my work and then he mentioned what he does, I'd had no interest up to this point.

What makes me want to do it is being utterly skint! If I had the money I wouldn't bother, as you rightly say, I signed the forms!

I'll have a wander over to the moneysaving forums

Thanks chaps


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I did this through money saving expert .com just print out the form fill it in and send it off ,takes 12 weeks but they should send you confirmation letter no fee to pay after and hopefully you will get some back


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Do it yourself, very very easy. I just phoned santander, 6 weeks later I had the money. Forget the you signed its your fault etc the banks mis sold it - fact. I claimed over £3k back my 2 mates 5k and 3k and my old man just got back £9k. They have set aside a pot of money to pay back and people so far have only claimed back one tenth of it, so its sitting waiting for you. If you don't they will only pay themselves a bonus with it.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

DO NOT USE A COMPANY TO DO IT. 
As above it takes 1 letter which you can get a template of from moneysavingexpert. I used it and got 13k back from HSBC about 6 weeks ago. All you need is account numbers which the bank/credit card have to give you if you no longer have them. 25% is a total rip off(over 3k that would have cost me for 1 letter!!not a bad days work). Any fee more than the cost of a stamp would be extortionate.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

how did you get on ?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

As said, don't use a company to do it. Do it yourself. Just contact the company whom you borrowed from and ask them to send out all your agreement details and follow the appropriate claim procedure and you'll be able to deal with it yourself this way. And if you are successful, then you get to keep every penny!


----------

